# My first Plow Videos



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

This is my first plow video. We were cleaning up the lot after the initial sweep. It was pretty hard to hold the camera while trying to drive, so bear with me.



















http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg269/dnrplowing/100_0089.flv

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg269/dnrplowing/100_0088.flv


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice videos. But where was the country music?


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice video, yeah that seems hard to hold a camera while spinning the wheel. What were you guys doing, a lot and long entrance, and were you finishing up a place? I was trying to place myself int the cab to get a feel for it. Keep up the good work


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

It's a large lot that surrounds the building. The largest section being in the rear of the building where the pic of my truck is. We plow around the building winging the snow toward the outside of the lot. It's a large insurance company with lots of cars parked all day, so if we get behind we wing as far as we can, then we push it to the outside. We had about 6" of snow and once we cleared the lot it started to snow again so we had to clean it up a bit. 

Hopefully the next video will be better..


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Country Music????? Hopefully still in Texas.......


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great first video man nothing against country but keep the classic rock on hahahaha


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike, I like the way you think.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

That was pretty cool, nice vids!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck. Nice videos too. WHy dont you pick up the mount at radio shack. it will hold the camera to the dash.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

I will do that. I heard some of you talk about a mount but I had no idea what type you were talking about. I can assume (yeah I know what happens when you assume) it is a suction cup style that sticks to the windshield. Or is it a more permanent mount?


----------

